# Additional Safety Tip w/ Kids on board your boat after dark



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd never heard of this before, but a buddy of mine insists on the following rule when we have kids on board after dark and the more I think about it, the more sense it makes and it will now be considered a best practice on my boat!



After dark, pin or tie an activated glow-stick to the children that are on your boat. We used zip-ties and tied the glow-stick to the zipper on the life jacket. 



This way if they do fall overboard you'll have a visual indicator to help you find them - apparently the glow can be easily seen from the air too.



Just wanted to pass this on just in case the unthinkable happens.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good tip. Not a bad idea on the pier either. Also not a bad idea for everyone onboard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't usually have chillren on the boat, but man that is an awesome idea. Do they make glow sticks that last a while or just single use ones?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellant idea. Glow sticks are one time use. It is a chemical reaction, so once the chemicals mix thats it. I have seen small lights that come automatically when they get wet.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That is one of the best ideas i have seen in some time myself.I will pick some up and keep them in my flare kit now.Thanks for the idea.:clap


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Bonus- the kids love em!


----------



## Chubbs103 (Oct 8, 2007)

The kids do in fact love them. They always go on the kids when we are at Admirals Island at night as well. Sometimes we use the glow in the dark necklaces as well.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome tip. I may use that when we are camping as well.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *AUradar (2/22/2008)*awesome tip. I may use that when we are camping as well.


We use them on the dogs when we go camping! Not a bad idea for kids either.

Hell, if the navy uses em on life vest, it must be good!


----------

